# Fish's Pink Fisher



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

This is my current project, a 1989 Fisher Celerity which I got for free, no, not from the dumpster. It has heavy Exage LX components with Biopace rings. At first, I wasn't so sure if I want to continue on with this conversion or just post it back again online for free.



















It was the PINK color that is turning me off but after thinking more about it, I decided that have to do this. I know it will take larger than average balls to ride this bike. Thirty minutes of elbow grease showed the true beauty of this 21 year old gal.



















Back then, Gary introduced his Evolution line of parts, which pretty much killed me. The steerer tube is 1 1/4 oversize, bigger than the most normal 1 1/8". No chance of replacing the forks, but MIGHT be able to run a 1 1/8 stem if I can find the right converter.










Hopefully I can finish this one with least amount of money involved and try the Biopace rings with magic gear (fingers crossed). Pretty stoked for this pretty ugly bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

Mmm, not sure if you can find a magic gear with the biopace as it changes the # of teeth on your chain depending on where the cranks are at... Unless you run a tensioner.

Isn't she a little chunky? She will make you stronger in whatever you do, I'm sure of it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

it should not be too hard to get a non-Biopace ring for that crank. everything else on that bike should be easy. does it have a freewheel or a freehub on the rear wheel?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

fortunately it is a freehub. i have few ss rings for this but really wanted to know what is the fuss about elliptical rings such as rotor rings. i saw a fixie conversion with biopace and hopefully i can recreate one too.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Pink was the new black back then. Biopace will work without a sprung tensioner... you have the same chance of a magic gear working whether the ring is Bio or round.

--sParty


----------



## Way (Sep 22, 2010)

> Back then, Gary introduced his Evolution line of parts, which pretty much killed me. The steerer tube is 1 1/4 oversize, bigger than the most normal 1 1/8". No chance of replacing the forks, but MIGHT be able to run a 1 1/8 stem if I can find the right converter.


That will be a cool SS once it's set up.
I have the same steering tube dilemma here. I'd like to convert a Yeti Ultimate that has a 1 1/4" steering tube. Is this the part you need?
Nitto Mt Column Threadless Converter

If you want to run a different fork you can get a Devolution headset from Chris King.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

wowsers, that is cool!


----------



## cockroach (Jun 12, 2009)

That's a nice frame. Like the pink.
Get some new cyclocross cantis on it, should be good.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*Finally Done!*

Between busy work and family, I finally finished this cheap conversion. Running magic with 36:15 gearing on a Biopace chainring! The chain tension varies but insignificant. Eventually will be changed to drop bars and probably paint the fork black. :thumbsup:


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

fishcreek said:


> Between busy work and family, I finally finished this cheap conversion. Running magic with 36:15 gearing on a Biopace chainring! The chain tension varies but insignificant. Eventually will be changed to drop bars and probably paint the fork black. :thumbsup:


I like it! digging the white tires


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

:


zippinveedub said:


> I like it! digging the white tires


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Keep the fork pink.


----------



## 7HVN (Jun 25, 2004)

*Stinky Pinky is where it's @*



jackspade said:


> Keep the fork pink.


+1

:thumbsup:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Ah! It is a Valentine's Day bike!

I really, really like the bike. I absolutely support keeping it pink. I have a pair of pink risers that would clash perfectly with that paint....

Get the CK Devolution in pink (if you can). I really like your builds.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, yes I decided to keep the fork the way it is. The CK Devolution is a nice add-on but that headset alone will cost more than the bike itself plus a new fork. Actually the saddle on the bike is the most expensive part of this build LOL. 

Its a comfortable bike to ride especially with the riser bars, the stem length and angle is asking for drop bars though. Something about this bike puts a smile on my face whenever I see it, probably because most of the bikes I kept are black.

There is a thread about JB welding a cassette hub, actually I searched pretty much every bike forums about it and of course there are lots of opinions, success and failure about it. I would give it a shot on this one and if it ever succeed, the rear brakes and mounts will go bye-bye.


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

Pretty sweet. Now if you can run across some old Dirt Drops on eBay...


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*no dirt drops*

tried track bars instead, measuring up, feels alright. about the brakes.. still to be decided.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow I really like that :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

The tarck bar totally ruins it for me. I can't even imagine riding with what looks like 10 inches of drop from the saddle height to the grip area.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks great!

Since it's cantis I think it would work okay with roadbike levers.

It would look awesome if the crank is alu color with steel toe clips.


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

Dirt drops, or flipped mustache bar..
If u go fixie ill send u some of my little sister's jeans..
Dont cut up the frame! Keep the brakes and RIDE the beeeotch!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*running brakeless*

rear wheel is free from lbs's recycle bin, just need minor truing and is good to go, jb welding it tomorrow. :thumbsup: front wheel from local classifieds, way stronger than the stock araya's. pictured with track bars, not too shabby really, but can easily switched to risers if needed.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Man, that is a bit of a reach, but i've noticed that lots of people are more limber than meself, so...

I'd past law on running a front brake with fixed gears. I see it fairly regularly in my area and I've seen a lot of dangerous situations that would have been avoided fairly easily with a front brake. It isn't something that you can avoid with skill development- it is physics. something like 70% of your stopping power comes from the front end braking and that cannot be replicated with skip stopping, end of story. Not to mention I've broken and thrown chains several times on road and off and one of those circumstances would have had me over the railing of a bridge....


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@fishcreek, right on, way to blind them! I give you credit for rockin' out with your co(k out!

@umarth, check it out.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks illnacord, actually, i did this small mountain on slicks too. freewheel though and with brakes.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

illnacord said:


> @fishcreek, right on, way to blind them! I give you credit for rockin' out with your co(k out!
> 
> @umarth, .


Clearly, reading is never a forum strong suit. I never said you can't ride without brakes, you just shouldn't. If not for yourself, for other people. It is not arguable- you can't stop nearly as quickly and it leaves you without a back up.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like a genuine endo-mobile. No offense, fishcreek, but it started out real nice, but ended up almost hipster-fubar'd.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

p nut said:


> Looks like a genuine endo-mobile. No offense, fishcreek, but it started out real nice, but ended up almost hipster-fubar'd.


oh come on p nut, do you really think its a hipster bike???










in all honesty, this bike will go somewhere and will be enjoyed by someone more hip than me.

no offense taken, no offense to the hipsters too. :thumbsup:


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Now all it needs is some spoke cards and zero ride time.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

and top tube covers for the nutless.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I say it needs one of those top tube pads, but the fancy ones that hold your polo mallets :thumbsup: Either way nice bike man, turned out very cool


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks chewy, never tried bike polo yet but yeah i find it interesting too.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> thanks chewy, never tried bike polo yet but yeah i find it interesting too.


I'd definitely suggest giving it a shot if you get the chance :thumbsup:


----------



## ahenriques (Jan 30, 2017)

Good job !!

I am about to do almost the same with my Nishik Backroads 1990. It is turquoise with pink decals. Most probably it will get a carbon fork disk brake and I will just upgrade shimano components, break levers and wheels. Maintaining the biopace chainrings/crankset and cassettes.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

ahenriques said:


> Good job !!
> 
> I am about to do almost the same with my Nishik Backroads 1990. It is turquoise with pink decals. Most probably it will get a carbon fork disk brake and I will just upgrade shimano components, break levers and wheels. Maintaining the biopace chainrings/crankset and cassettes.
> 
> ...


You know this post was from 2011, right?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

SeaBass_ said:


> You know this post was from 2011, right?


Hey SeaBass, you & I remember it from when it was originally posted, eh? Ha ha.  Anyway good to see you again.
--sParty


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Good ole mtbr! Geez this was the experimental days of mine. Hows sParty


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Hey SeaBass, you & I remember it from when it was originally posted, eh? Ha ha.  Anyway good to see you again.
> --sParty


Back in the day when I wasn't so gray!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

fishcreek said:


> Good ole mtbr! Geez this was the experimental days of mine. Hows sParty


Doin' okey dokey, thanks. Still singlespeeding but now that I'm 63 & retired, not 100% SS like I used to.  Which shouldn't imply I don't ride a lot -- I do. Gained 372,000' vertical last year (goal was 1000'/day) it's just that these days I'm often astride a 1x10 Kona Honzo (28x42 is a nice gear for the mountains 'round here!) Still got me good ol' SS On-One Inbred 29er though, and ride it regularly this time of year. Looking forward to summer.
How you doin', Brutha?


----------

